

OS X Lion: no, I don't want you to remember what I had open goshdarnit. - giostyle
http://astroaficionado.net/2011/10/24/the-resume-blues/

======
thanithani
Yeah, I definitely thought this was a great feature in the beginning but
quickly realized how messy it made my desktop when I opened applications. I
find it is only useful when forcing a restart after software updates, etc...

------
kamechan
i don't know of a way yet to disable this feature globally, but you can
disable it on an app by app basis by issuing this command in a terminal:

defaults write com.apple.Preview NSQuitAlwaysKeepsWindows -bool NO

just replace "Preview" (above) with whatever you want to not have restore
windows instead.

